# Software has lots of libraries, each installs a copy of the license file, should I keep them?



## akkornel (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello!

I am porting a package that includes small libraries, where each library in the source distribution is self-contained: Each library has its own directory, its own Makefile (or, really, its own Makefile.am), its own configure (configure.ac), and its own copy of the license file.  That means an installation will have 30+ copies of the same license file installed into /usr/local/share/doc/…

(To be clear, these are not third-party "bundled libraries" that are references in section 6.2 of the Porters Handbook, these are first-party shared libraries, covered by section 6.3.)

In my port, I have already set LICENSE, and have set LICENSE_FILE to point to one of the licenses.  My question is this: When I am preparing my plist, should I continue to install all of those copies of the license file?


----------

